# Fish ID?



## bwise (Apr 8, 2012)

Caugh this a little bit ago near The Oyster Bar there were tons thats all I could catch o and I caught another one it had black vertical stripes and orange spots on it I wonder what that was also, thanks guys. Found out what the other fish was it was a Pigfish


----------



## saltbomb (Feb 15, 2010)

pinfish or from around PC a choffer


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Margate?


----------



## bwise (Apr 8, 2012)

O wow awesome well I heard those are great bait for shark/reds yes?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

bwise said:


> O wow awesome well I heard those are great bait for shark/reds yes?



U got it!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## bwise (Apr 8, 2012)

To use them for bait would I cut them up or just use them whole because the ones that I was catching were probably about 6-7 in long?


----------



## romadfishrman (Jan 23, 2009)

WHOLE!!!!! Go big or go home!!!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Just a big ole pinfish.


----------



## bwise (Apr 8, 2012)

Ha okie dokie I guess I better put more than 15lb test on my reel then?


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

pinfish are all over the place during the summer. need a small hook or they will steal your bait all day. personally I hate them, don't like how they taste at all. a great fish to take a kid fishing for. they do fight hard on light tackle.


----------

